

HN Speaks: Music for Coding - Master Compendium - geekfactor

A recent comment thread [1] turned up some killer links to  HNer's favorite coding music. I pulled the links from the comment thread to my Evernote, and thought I'd submit here for anyone who's interested.<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3900711.<p>[In reply for clickability]
======
geekfactor
<http://soundcloud.com/kapslap/kap-slap-spring-break-mix>

[http://soundcloud.com/juliengray/julien-gray-gondwana-
extend...](http://soundcloud.com/juliengray/julien-gray-gondwana-extended)

<http://soundcloud.com/monca/djuma-soundsystem-les-djinns>

<http://soundcloud.com/jaytechmusic>

<http://somafm.com/play/suburbsofgoa>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbBvTEnhrBM>

[http://soundcloud.com/designerdrugsmusic/sets/datamix-
mixtap...](http://soundcloud.com/designerdrugsmusic/sets/datamix-mixtapes/)

<http://di.fm>

<http://hypem.com/popular>

<http://soundcloud.com/3lau/sets/top-10-downloaded-tracks/>

[http://www.themusicninja.com/live-set-full-kaskade-
coachella...](http://www.themusicninja.com/live-set-full-kaskade-coachella-
free-download/)

[http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/porter-robinson-
essential-m...](http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/porter-robinson-essential-
mix-live-from-hull-bbc-radio1-01-28-2012)

[http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/knife-party-essential-
mix-l...](http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/knife-party-essential-mix-live-
from-hull-bbc-radio1-01-28-2012)

<http://soundcloud.com/dirtysouthjoe/luvstep-2-5>

<http://soundcloud.com/cberra88/straight-bass-to-the-dome>

<http://soundcloud.com/erwtenpeller/war-of-the-worlds>

[http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/flux-pavilion-essential-
mix...](http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/flux-pavilion-essential-mix-bbc-
radio1-14-04-2012)

<http://soundcloud.com/qrip/flux-pavilion-essential-mix>

[http://soundcloud.com/somejerk/moombahton-over-miami-vi-
some...](http://soundcloud.com/somejerk/moombahton-over-miami-vi-somejerk)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBIYl88Zwyc>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AooMCiV2eb4>

<http://bootiemashup.com/>

<http://mashupbreakdown.com/nhh>

<http://www.audiogalaxy.com/mix/11997-The%20Coding%20Zone/>

[http://www.mixcloud.com/alec_empire/alec-empire-atari-
teenag...](http://www.mixcloud.com/alec_empire/alec-empire-atari-teenage-riot-
collapse-of-history-dj-mix-pirates-vs-the-copyright-cartels/)

[http://open.spotify.com/user/czstrong/playlist/2Vw6VBC3BDKGc...](http://open.spotify.com/user/czstrong/playlist/2Vw6VBC3BDKGc96bPxpdpy)

[http://open.spotify.com/user/whalesalad/playlist/6nRqAHIzMFd...](http://open.spotify.com/user/whalesalad/playlist/6nRqAHIzMFdjxBg0Zb1mNs)

<http://soundcloud.com/djsfrommars>

<http://soundcloud.com/sunnyventura>

<http://soundcloud.com/featurecast>

<http://friskyradio.com/>

<http://somafm.com/play/groovesalad>

<http://kohina.com/>

<http://epiphanyradio.org/>

[http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/above-and-beyond-live-
group...](http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/above-and-beyond-live-group-
therapy-miami-wmc-22-03-2012)

[http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/mat-zo-live-group-
therapy-m...](http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/mat-zo-live-group-therapy-
miami-wmc-22-03-2012)

[http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/arty-group-therapy-miami-
wm...](http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/arty-group-therapy-miami-
wmc-22-03-2012)

[http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/andrew-bayer-live-group-
the...](http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/andrew-bayer-live-group-therapy-
miami-wmc-22-03-2012)

[http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/boom-jinx-live-group-
therap...](http://soundcloud.com/edmtunestv/boom-jinx-live-group-therapy-
miami-wmc-22-03-2012)

[http://soundcloud.com/prettylights/pretty-lights-the-hot-
sh-...](http://soundcloud.com/prettylights/pretty-lights-the-hot-sh-t-16)

<http://musicforprogramming.net/>

<http://soundcloud.com/dubsef/dubsef-filthwater-mix-www>

<http://soundcloud.com/dubsef/dubsef-broverload-vol-2>

<http://soundcloud.com/dubsef/dubsef-all-your-bass-are>

[abakus on pandora]

------
joe42
I'll add a couple techno acts that I like:

<http://soundcloud.com/mike-vaeth>

<http://soundcloud.com/aka-aka>

They've both got a lot of long (1-3 hours) live sets available for download.
Energetic beats, but the progressions are gradual enough that they're not at
all distracting.

------
shortfold
dubstep can fuck right off

